# Sexing baby cons



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

about hopw big does a con have to be to be sexed by color cause i traded in Phantom my huge con for 6 little one to try to form a pair and from the looks i have 3 or 4 females and one very dominet female


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I've seen females color up at 3/4" - 1". but it was easier for me to just check the top and the anal fins for the "points". If they're bigger than an 1" it should be very easy.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

As long as you have males and females it shouldnt matter what each ones sex is. Just wait for a while untill 2 seem to pair off and then give the rest back. But anyway, I havent seen a female color up untill 2 inches, so go by the fins if they dont have theur colors yet.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

from what i see i thinkk i have 3 males 3 females and all im waiting for is a pair to form then the other for go here is a pic of what i think is a female


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

It might be pretty hard to tell at the moment, but you could be right.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It could be awhile before they pair up also. Until sexually mature, you could have 2 females swimming, keeping away from a dominant female. Just be patient.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The only way I can tell, is if the female has a red belly. Fin length isn't a good way as I had a female with very long extensions.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

hey CM whas that daino in the bottom of the second row it kinda looks like one i got as a feeder for my bros oscar


----------

